# tablette / étagère / rayon / rayonnage



## MmePitchounette

Bonjour,

En "bon français", installe-t-on des tablettes ou des étagères, dans un garde-manger par exemple ou dans une armoire?

Merci.


----------



## Ploupinet

Des étagères plutôt !


----------



## Maître Capello

Je dirais que les deux sont possibles. La différence entre les deux mots est que _étagère_, contrairement à _tablette_, peut soit désigner une tablette justement, soit le meuble dans son ensemble.


----------



## Ploupinet

Hmmmm... Personnellement, si quelqu'un me dit "pose le bouquin sur la deuxième tablette en partant du bas", je lui fais répéter et me tords de rire une fois que j'ai compris


----------



## Maître Capello

Aucun des deux termes ne me choque. Il y a sans doute des préférences régionales.


----------



## Lady Albicocca

Parler de tablettes dans le contexte d'une étagère ne me choque pas. Mais de tablettes tout court... je penserais à beaucoup d'autres types de tablettes avant de penser à des étagères.


----------



## Albert 50

Dans mon coin du Canada une "étagère"  est un meuble de rangement comprenant plusieurs tablettes (en bois,  en vitre, en marbre ou en rotin...)  sur lesquelles on pose des livres,   des photos,  etc.  Une "planche"  fixée au mur   est une tablette  (pas une étagère).  

Cordialement
Albert


----------



## agi83ml

Est-ce que le mot 'tablette' est utilisé souvent en France, lorsqu'on parle d'une étagère/armoire? J'avais l'impression que c'était un mot plutot _'Canadien'_...

L'armoire contient 3 tablettes?
L'armoire contient 3 étagères?
L'étagère contient 3 tablettes?
L'étagère contient 3 _______ ?

Pour les Québecois : lorsque vous entendez le mot 'étagère', est-ce que vous associez ce mot à une étagère complète ou plutot une _tablette_?


----------



## MmePitchounette

Albert 50 said:


> Dans mon coin du Canada une "étagère"  est un meuble de rangement comprenant plusieurs tablettes (en bois,  en vitre, en marbre ou en rotin...)  sur lesquelles on pose des livres,   des photos,  etc.  Une "planche"  fixée au mur   est une tablette  (pas une étagère).


Je suis d'accord avec Albert.   Ici au Québec, une étagère est un meuble qui comprend plusieurs tablettes.  Ce peut être un meuble en bois, en métal, etc.  Je verrais aussi parmi les étagères, quelque chose d'accroché au mur.

Quant aux tablettes, ce sont les "planches" horizontales qui forment l'étagère et où on peut y ranger des choses.  Comme les tablettes d'une bibliothèque par exemple.


----------



## agi83ml

Merci. Personnellement, j'utilise le mot tablette au lieu d'étagère. Je me demandais simplement si c'était un mot acceptable en France lorsqu'on parle d'une seule étagère sur laquelle on dépose quelque chose.

C'est une question plutot bizarre...le mot 'étagère' apparait à plusieurs reprise dans notre catlogue, et on m'a déja dit (par un Québecois) qu'il devrait être remplacé par le mot tablette.


----------



## MmePitchounette

Dans Termium Plus (Bureau de la Traduction, gouv. fédéral), la définition d'étagère est la suivante:  "Meuble en bois, à pieds, constitué d'un corps ouvert, formé de tablettes superposées ou placées en étages."


----------



## JaviCauca

*étagère / rayonnage*

Quelle est la différence?

Merci


----------



## toinon

Je dirais que l'étagère est domestique et le rayonnage est professionnel. Chez moi, j'ai des étagères, mais pas de rayonnages. Des rayonnages, j'en vois dans les magasins ou dans les bibliothèques, par exemple.


----------



## Philippides

Pour moi, les deux peuvent être synonymes. Le rayonnage est plus simple, sans recherche décorative. il s'agit simplement de mettre à disposition des planches horizontales. 
L'étagère aura une recherche esthetique. 
Une recherche dans "G**gle images" sur ces deux termes illustre bien la différence.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Une _étagère_ (dans le sens de "tablette") est l'équivalent d'un _rayon_. Un _rayonnage_ est un ensemble de rayons / d'étagères, une organisation en rayons.
_Rayon_ n'est plus guère utilisé dans ce sens de "tablette, étagère" (on conserve ce sens dans p. ex. "le rayon science-fiction de la librairie", même s'il recouvre en générale plusieurs étagères)


----------



## versyl

Bonjour

Parce que la différence entre 'étagère' et 'rayon' ne m'est toujours pas clair (en parlant du mot pour tablette, planche.. et donc pas du meuble qui est un ensemble avec ça)
Une armoire a des étagères, pas des rayons?
Un frigo a des étagères ou des rayons?
Dans un magasin, un supermarché on parle de rayons, pas d'étagères?
p.e. Il n'y a plus de moutarde sur les rayons de ce magasin.
_(Et aussi: Vous trouverez cet article dans le rayon enfants. Mais c'est clair)_

Merci


----------



## Locape

Une armoire a des étagères pour moi, pas des rayons (terme professionnel en France), mais d'autres personnes diront peut-être des tablettes. 
Un frigo a des clayettes, mais on peut dire aussi des étagères. Dans un magasin, on parle en effet de rayons pour parler de l'ensemble des étagères. Donc on peut dire : 'il n'y a plus de moutarde dans les rayons de ce magasin' (dans tout le magasin) ou 'il n'y a plus de moutarde sur l'étagère de ce magasin/de ce rayon du magasin (la planche sur laquelle il y a ce produit).


----------



## Maître Capello

versyl said:


> Une armoire a des étagères, pas des rayons?


Si !  Pour moi, une armoire comporte des _rayons_ ou _tablettes_ ou _étagères_ ; les trois sont possibles_._ J'emploie toutefois personnellement le dernier terme essentiellement pour le meuble complet et plus rarement pour un seul rayon, mais je dis indifféremment _rayon_ ou _tablette_.

Pour un réfrigérateur, je ne parlerais personnellement que de _rayons_ ou éventuellement de _tablettes_, mais en aucun cas d'_étagères_. Quant à _clayette_, je n'avais encore jamais entendu ce terme dans ce sens ; cela ne désigne pour moi qu'une petite claie, donc un treillis, un panneau à claire-voie.

Dans un magasin, je parle uniquement de _rayon_, presque toujours au singulier, que ce soit pour parler d'une « tablette » ou d'un secteur particulier du magasin (comme _le rayon enfants_). J'emploie le pluriel essentiellement pour parler de l'ensemble du magasin par métonymie.


----------



## Bezoard

Bien que je puisse parler des rayons de ma bibliothèque, c'est un sens plus imagé que concret, qui évoque la structure et les produits qu'elle supporte (livres pour une bibliothèque, produits de consommation pour un supermarché). En présence de la seule structure de la bibliothèque, je parle plutôt des étagères. Pour le réfrigérateur, tablette ou parfois clayette, jamais étagère. Pour une armoire, tablette, étagère, voire planche.


----------

